# adjustable wheels instaed of skids...



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Here's a short video of dubious quality. Hey! I may be Italian but I'm not Francis Ford Coppola! At any rate we won't know how well this works until it snows. So until then I'll work on my video skills.


----------



## deandome (Oct 15, 2013)

Why would they be preferable to skids?


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

because the bucket catches on the grass digging into the ground unless you can hold it up an inch or two. I'm 68 and don't have the strength to hold it up for more than 5-10 feet.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey I like this!


----------



## deandome (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah, the 300-series husqvarnas are a lot more front-weighted than other blowers. I think/thought of that as an advantage when it comes to scraping up compresssed tire-track snow; I fought to LIFT the handles to get the scraper under those tracks on my older/smaller MTD/Craftsman. But because the front of the ST330 is so hard to lift up, thoughts of showing my wife how to use quickly vanished!

But the key to what you like about this aren't the wheels, but the quick-change height adjustment. Having that feature with skids would make 'lawn-blowing' even easier than w/wheels, as the contact-area of a plastic skid is a lot bigger than a hard wheel, so it would glide better. 

Are you listening, all you mfgs. that habituate this forum? QUICK-ADJUST SKID-HEIGHT ADJUSTMENT! First you could come out with notched levers like old mowers...then you can move to, say, a single crank that would move both of them (maybe from the 'dashboard' vs. leaning over & struggling? 



stromr said:


> because the bucket catches on the grass digging into the ground unless you can hold it up an inch or two. I'm 68 and don't have the strength to hold it up for more than 5-10 feet.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

That's very interesting!!!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Once they get icy in certain storms the will cease to roll and be round skids, not rolling wheels. They may help with mobility at times. My only other observation is there is more dead cross section to push into the snow.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/25953-wheels-instead-skids.html 
Been quite a few guys who have tried this before. I don't know the results.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I've said it before, I'll say it again:



sscotsman said:


> For 90% of snowblowers, and owners, skids are MUCH better than wheels..skids glide easily over paved surfaces, while wheels can freeze up, stop spinning, and then grind down a flat spot.
> 
> For special surfaces wheels can maybe be better..but that's an exception...for a typical asphalt or concrete driveway, skids are much better.
> 
> Scot





sscotsman said:


> I have never used roller skids, so maybe my logic is faulty...but I dont see how roller skids can offer any advantage over "regular" skids..
> 
> 1. on a snowy driveway, there is very little friction anyway, so regular skids just glide with very little friction.
> 
> ...





sscotsman said:


> We have talked about wheels vs. skids several times here over the past few years..
> my opinion on these wheel mods: completely useless and pointless.
> 
> The wheels give you no benefits over skids, and the wheels have a major drawback in that they can freeze up and lock,
> ...


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Well Scott you're entitled to your opinion and I to mine. We'll just have to wait and see if this modification works for my situation. All I can say is I hope you don't get old and weak like me.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I apologize stromr..
I actually _*didnt watch your video*!_ before replying! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:smiley-shocked029:
very irresponsible of me..
the video wouldn't play on my tablet, and I simply assumed (incorrectly) that this was just another general "I want to add wheels, just because.." thread..
there have been a lot of those!  and they are the only "wheel threads" I have ever seen..
so i just now switched over to a PC so I could watch the video..

So I replied before having all the context..my mistake.

yes, clearly there will be exceptions to the rule.
my quotes above are in reference to the question that comes up once a year or so: "im thinking about adding wheels, because I think it will be better than skids"
but your needs (wheeling the snowblower across grass) is a clearly an exception to that..

again, I apologize for jumping the gun and replying without having the big picture. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Scot


----------



## Infantryman (Oct 3, 2016)

This set up worth a try fo sure! Let us know how good it is and take pictures or even better, a video! 

Envoyé de mon SM-T350 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

